# Monogram Tom Daniel California Vette



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a few outdoor shots of my California Vette;


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice 'vette.
I always liked this kit. built it when I was alot younger,
have it somewhere in my collection.
was going to tear it down and try to build a
"Corvette Summer" replica, glad now that I didnt.

great looking model.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks! Did they ever produce a "Corvette Summer "kit?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

One of my favorite Tom Daniel kits. 
philo--no plastic kit of the Corvette Summer Corvette. I don't think that anyone has done it in resin either. Lots of guys have kit bashed them though.
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it would be a heck of a challenge.BTW did you know they converted it to right-hand drive so that Mark Hamill's character could be closer to the girls?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Check out this site.

http://palmeter.com/CorvetteModelsW4P02.htm


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Your mention of the Corvette Summer car reminded me of one I still have to finish:



















I'll see about pulling this out of mothballs this weekend and getting back to work on it.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Spencer. It would be cool if you could use the body to create a resin master mold.I am surprised that no one producs a resin transkit1


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There was a 1/43 Corvette Summer car but I can't recall who did it!!
I don't know why, but Provence Moulage comes to mind...

Chris.


----------

